# Netflix and DreamWorks Sign Multi-Year Pact



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Netflix is in desperate need of positive PR, and that's exactly what the streaming service is getting after signing a multi-year deal with DreamWorks to receive exclusive access to first-run films and select TV shows. And according to a report in _The New York Times_, Netflix even edged out HBO to secure the deal, which ranks as the first time a major Hollywood studio shunned pay television in favor of Internet streaming. Ready for the wet blanket?"

Story Continues Here


----------

